# Transporting/trucking sailboat



## WTPW (Apr 7, 2010)

We need to have our sailboat trucked from Florida to Tacoma, Washington the first part of June and need help finding reliable companies that do this. Any information would be helpful at this point...ie costs, insurance, etc...


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you sure? That is going to be really expensive. What are your dimensions? draft+freeboard, mast length, loa, lod, full or fin keel? Etc.


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Our boat came from Marblehead MA to Seattle in Dec 08. Fuel prices were about the same then as now. $10K for a 39' boat 12.5' beam 15,400 lbs. This was thru an independent hauler. Just a rough idea for you. 

michael


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I just got quotes for a 41' LOA sailboat from Oriental,NC to Anacortes, WA. The average was just over 10K but some were in the 8 - 9K range. I was most impressed with Dudley Boat Transport out of Tacoma (no affiliation).


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

My personal experience with boat transporters is that even with a signed contract that they try and get an extra $500 from you on delivery. My move was less then 700 miles. Be careful.


----------



## WTPW (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. We may take it right to Vancouver Island. 
LOA 46.5
Beam 12.7
weight 26000


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

WTPW said:


> Thanks for all the info. We may take it right to Vancouver Island.
> LOA 46.5
> Beam 12.7
> weight 26000


The beam of the boat may require special permits and in some states you may not even be able to get them. Please doubt check.


----------



## morgan0505 (Apr 7, 2010)

If I were you, I would look into hiring a captain to bring the boat around. Sailboats are not really meant to be on trucks over roads. 

If you must truck, make sure that:
the price includes de-commissioning the boat (un-stepping the mast, etc.) and getting it packed up, ready to ship and loaded on the truck;
whoever is doing this is competent;
have a complete inventory of what is supposed to be on the boat when it leaves FL
know what it will cost you to re-commission the boat when it gets to WA
be there when it arrives with your list of what was supposed to be on the boat and check it before you let the trucking company "off the hook"

I've read multiple cases of mis-steps on each of these issues, of course, along with many more who have had good experiences.

Good Luck!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

It's a lot of work to get a boat ready to truck and you should do as much of it yourself as possible so you know it's done right. Anything you don't want road grit in you should cover in shipping plastic wrap (winches, windlass, clutches, etc). EVERYTHING that can move inside the boat should be wrapped and padded and secured. All the standing rigging should come off the mast and then be wrapped, and the mast itself (and the running rigging if you don't remove it from the mast) should be completely wrapped and padded with bubble wrap and then padded with carpet rems where it is going to be supported on the trailer. You will probably need to remove the bow pulpit and some stanchions to stay under the max. height limit. It took two of us four long days to do everything, including unstepping the mast. Putting it all back together takes longer  .


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

I highly doubt that hiring a captain to bring her around would be cheaper than trucking. However, it may make sense to ship her around. There is a company that drydocks yachts, and ships them to another port, then floods the drydock. 

Interesting idea, not sure about prices. 


You might do well to sell the boat and buy another, if it is under 35.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 3, 2008)

WTPW said:


> We need to have our sailboat trucked from Florida to Tacoma, Washington the first part of June and need help finding reliable companies that do this. Any information would be helpful at this point...ie costs, insurance, etc...


Trucking should be cheaper, it was way cheaper for us, saved thousands and results in sailing on both coasts in the same month!

I would suggest using USHIP.com as that worked out well for us. It does add costs but makes it much easier to compare companies and bids. There are ways to find out which company is bidding even though the site does not like that. PM me if you want more info.

You do not want the lowest bid, you want the best bid. Lowest is good for some folks. When off loading our boat there was a boat there that had been off loaded a few days before. They were very happy that their shipper was almost $2G cheaper. It did not bother them too much that the mast was damaged such that it will need a new section spliced in, the hull had scratches (not the buff out kind) from the straps, and other damage.

That kind of damage was totally unacceptable to me but it not uncommon and for many the low shipping cost is the #1 concern.

Prepping the boat is key. Everything stripped off that can be. Down below everything has to be wrapped and packed as it will get a shaking the sea could never give. The best shippers slow down for bumps but most do not and even slowing down does not prevent the hard impacts. A 3 thousand mile trip can be perfect except for that single pot hole hidden by a puddle.

Wax the boat! We couldn't do that, know we needed it but weather decided otherwise. Wax will collect all the road grime, tar and truck exhaust. Easy to strip and rewax. Not so easy to clean road grime off gelcoat.

Plastic wrap every thing, home moving supplies will have hand size plastic wrap about 6" and large rolls. Get lots of carpet for padding.

I would also recommend travelling with the load. Most shippers will balk at that, the best will welcome it. You can run interference, call back with info on road closures and construction though I guess it helps if you have done that before.

Traveling with the boat enables you to accept the changes to the route or schedule and then arrive early and ensure the yard is ready for the boat. Done well the load can arrive and be off loaded and the truck on it's way in just a couple hours, less even.

For success, like all such ventures, planning is key as well as staying on top of the situation. You are the general contractor, you pay the bills, you call the shots so do not be afraid to ask questions, understand the roles and responsibilties of everyone, and chances are you will have a great trip.

On the other hand, if you want to just hand over some money, as little as possible, and hope that everyone will do a good job you will more likely, IMO, just be adding to the horror stories....of course that could happen anyway.

Insurance is tricky. The owner with the mast repair thought the boat was insured, the company said they had insurance and they did but just for the truck and 3rd party, not for damages or repairs. You want it in writing as to what happens, who pays, when the boat ends up in the ditch. Of course there is money to be saved if you accept that responsibility.

Having the shipper cross the border with the load will add cost. We saved considerable money by off loading in Washington and sailing across.

Overland shipping is such a great option that at some point I'm sure I'll get a trailer again. Our past boats had trailers and it makes for great shipping and storage. It is always best to drive the truck yourself too.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Architeuthis said:


> Insurance is tricky. The owner with the mast repair thought the boat was insured, the company said they had insurance and they did but just for the truck and 3rd party, not for damages or repairs. You want it in writing as to what happens, who pays, when the boat ends up in the ditch. Of course there is money to be saved if you accept that responsibility.


Good point about the insurance, IIRC we added something to our policy to cover damage during trucking, not sure, but you definitely want to confirm that the boat is covered during the trip and find out what the deductible is. We wrapped, padded, removed, etc, etc, and had no damage whatsoever, but I've heard horror stories about people that just left it to the boatyard and trucking company to prep the boat.


----------

